
America Just Made an Investment in Next-Gen Nuclear Power - hairytrog
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32598099/advanced-nuclear-power-tiny-reactors/
======
generalpass
I couldn't figure out if they are funding Thorium reactors.

These activities tend to crowd out private investment, so if the talent is
going here, they aren't supporting Thorium, then active Thorium research in
the U.S. will likely be reduced from what it might otherwise be.

